# سؤال لكل فتاة !!!



## طارق ابوحنا (22 مايو 2007)

لو انت فتاة حاصلة على شهادات عليا ما هو الشخص الذي تقبلينه للزواج .
اهو شخص معه شهادات ام الشهادات لا تهمك ,او المهم هو طبيعة الشخص .


----------



## ارووجة (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل فتاة !!!*

*الشهادات الايام دي مهمة
بس   الرجل  شخصيته  وتصرفاته واخلاقه  هي شهادته وهي الاهم بنظري

ايه الافادة هتكون ازا كان معاه شهادة عالية  وتصرفاته مش كويسة يعني بيسكر  والحاجات دول  وشايف نفسه


الشهادة  في كتير بيقدروا  ياخدوها   بس الاخلاق  والتصرفات قليل  تتلاقي كويسين


والاهل  طبعا  يحبو يكون زوج بنتهم  كويس  في تصرفاته واخلاقه  وعقله وقلبه
وبيهتمو  يعرفو  شو بيشتغل وشو عمله والشهادات  بس  اكييييييييد مش  ئد  درجة  اهمية معرفتهم عن اخلاقه
الاخلاق والتصرفات  هي اللي بتأدي  لنجاح وتطور 
بس شهادة بلا اخلاق  مابينفع  طبعا))))فشل


وشكرا اخي عالسؤال الجميل*


----------



## مارلين (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل فتاة !!!*

سلام ونعمة
كما قالت ارووجة انو الشهاده اشي كتير مهم في الايام هيدي وبالاخص الظروف الي نحنا عم بنعيشها 
بس بردو اانا بحكي انو الثقافه الفكريه ممكن تكون ما إلها علاقة بالشهاده بنوب وأهم اشي عندي انا شخصيا انو يكون انسان منيح ومثقف و حط سطرين عريضين على مثقف هيدي
 بس الشهاده مانا مهمه بقدر وعي واخلاق الزلمة الي بدي ارتبط فيه
وشكرا اخي على السؤال
مارلين :smil12:​


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل فتاة !!!*

انا مع ارووجه فى الرد

فعلا لو حتى معاه دكتوراه وطبعه واخلاقه مش حلوين

وممكن يكون بخيل ساعتها هتفيد الشهاده العليا معتقدش

طبعا ما يمنعش ان الشهاده ضروريه

شكراااااا ليك يا طارق على الموضوع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل فتاة !!!*

*الشهادة مش مهم اد ما المهم اخلاقة و طباعة الكويسة*​


----------



## †السريانيه† (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل فتاة !!!*

انا كمان رأئي مثل ماقالوا خواتي ارووجه ومارلين وكاندي 
ان الراجل اهم حاجه فيه شخصيته واخلاقه وسمعته
صحيح الشهاده مهمه بس الاهم انه يكون بيشتغل 
شغله كويسه ويعرف طريق ربنا كويس 
ميرسي على السوال الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## جرمين (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل فتاة !!!*

انا عن نفسي متفرقش معايا غير طبعه الشخص واخلاقه وشخصيته وعقله اصل ممكن يكون واحد معاه شهادة عليا لكن شخصيته مش قوي يعني الحكم مش باللي معاه شهادة او اللي معهوش


----------



## نوره (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل فتاة !!!*

انا قتاة ومعي شهادة الماجستير بس مو شرط الرجل الي اختار حامل نفس الشهادة الرجل مو بشهادة 
 الرجل بأخلاقا وتصرفاتا واسلوبا وتعاملا مع الناس والأهم يكون يحترم نفسا 
وما اقول انو الشهادة ما مهمة لكن الى حدٍ ما


----------



## نوره (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل فتاة !!!*

صلوا لأجل بلدي العراق


----------



## cobcob (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل فتاة !!!*

*انا يأيدكوا فى كل اللى بتقولوه عن الاخلاق والطباع الكويسة
بس شايفة ان مبدأ التكافؤ فى الشهادات مهم *​


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل فتاة !!!*

أشكركم كلكم يا اخواتي في المسيح على الرد على موضوعي هذا , وبرأيي ان الاجابات كانت عن وعي تام مما يدل على مستوى تفكير و وعي عالي عندكم و الرب يباركم .ولا أنسى ايضا الصلاة من أجل اخواننا في العراق ولبنان و فلسطين .


----------



## LOLA012 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل فتاة !!!*

انا رأي نفس الاراء اللى كلهم قالوها اهم حاجة ان الرجل يكون بيحترم نفسه الاول علشان يعرف يحترمنى بعد كدة 
شكر ليكوا


----------



## basboosa (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل فتاة !!!*

اكيد الشهادات لازم طبعا واكيد الشخص كل ما اتعلم اكتر تفكيره كمان بيبقى احسن من اللى اتعلم اقل ده بجانب لن فى قروق بين الناس يعنى ممكن يكون شخص اتعلم لكن تفكيره زى اللى متعلمش خالص وربنا يباركم


----------



## nonogirl89 (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل فتاة !!!*

انا عن نفسي في رأيي ان الشهادة مش دليل على ان الانسان دة افضل من غيره . المهم هو طريقة تفكيره واحترامه لنفسه . بس السؤال دة المفروض تسأله للأهل لأنهم بيبصوا للشهادات وبتهمهم جدا وصعب انك تلاقى اب عنده بنت مؤهلها عالى مستعد يقبل عريس شهاداته أقل منها .
وكمان السؤال بردة موجه للشباب يعنى هل يرضى الشاب ببنت تعليمها اعلى منه ؟ ولا هيعتبر ان دة بيقلل من قيمته كراجل ؟ وهل هتكون المعاملة بينهم عادية ؟ ولا هيعتبر انها بتفتخر بتعليمها في كل رأي بتقوله حتى لو ماكانتش تقصد ؟ ربنا يبارككم 
وياريت نعرف رأى الشباب بردة في الموضوع دة والاسئلة دى .


----------



## marnono2021 (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل فتاة !!!*

:Love_Mailbox:
سلامى للجميع 
جميع الاراء رائعة وانا من رأيى ان لازم يكون فى توافق فى كل شىْ فممكن اختار شخص شهادته اقل من شهادتى ولكنها تناسبنى واهم شىْ ان يكون فى توافق بين تفكيرى وتفكيره وده اهم شىْ لان دة هيجعل العلاقة تدوم على طول والتفاهم وبعد كدة تيجى الاحتياجات المادية 
                                 سلام


----------



## fullaty (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل فتاة !!!*

سلام ونعمه 
مبدائيا عشان الصراحة لازم يكون فى توافق و مساواه بين مستوى الطرفين سواء كان توافق فكرى او اجتماعى او ثقافى او دينى كل دى متتطلبات فى الارتباط فاكيد اول حاجة هسال عليها هى مستواه الثقافى دى مش مجرد مظاهر بس لازم احس ان اللى قدامى هيفهم رايي ده لية وان طباعى دى مش اوفر على اللى هو متعود عليها ولا برضة ان حد يشعر بالنقص قدام التانى لان دى بتربى عقدة ويفضل طول النهار مش بيتكلم غير على الموضوع ده
ياريت راى ميكونش غلط
وميرسى على الموضوع الحلو ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## مارسيليانا (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال لكل فتاة !!!*

مش عارفه انا رأييى يمكن ميعجبش حد
 بس انا بقول ان الشهاده لازم  لكن مش شرط انها تكون عليا  (ماجيستير ولا دكتوراة ولا بكالوريوس) ماهو ممكن يكون دكتور ومحامى و...و....و.....لكن للأسف اسلوبه وطريقته وطباعه لاتليلق بشهادته ولا وضعه والعكس 
لكن ممكن اللى يكون حاصل على مؤهل متوسط  او تحت المتوسط او معاه محو اميه يكون ذو اخلاق كويسه ومحترم ووووووو  وبرده العكس
عارفين ليه انا بقول الشهاده لأن فيما بعد هيبقى ليها عواقب بمعنى إن ممكن  بعد الارتباط اطفالهم ياماما  انتى اختى بابا مش متعلم ليه  والعكس
والزمن اللى احنا فيه دلوقتى بيقول كده
 لكن مش شرط الدكتور ياخد دكتورة ..............وهكذا باقى المهن لكن ياما دكاتره واخدين دبلومات 
سورى طولت عليكوا كفايه كده لحسن تطردونى
ربنا معاكوا​


----------

